# Prontogest 100mg/1ml - Dosage/how many weeks to take?



## jonut

Hello,

I got my BFP on OTD 25.11.11 with Egg Collection on 8.11.11 which I believe makes me 6 weeks pregnant today.

My first two ICSI cycles I bled early with Cyclogest so am really pleased this time that I'm on progesterone injections.  I've been on Prontogest as I understand Gestone has manufacturing problems.

Currently I'm getting my prescriptions from Barts on Private Prescriptions, dosage 100mg in 1ml ampoules (3 in a pack).
My wonderful GP is happy to prescribe this for me once I'm discharged from Barts care after my scan touch wood on 15th December, however his system only comes up with 'Progesterone injectable solution 100mg/2ml' which when I took to Boots today was told of the manufacturing problem - I tried to explain the Gestone/Prontogest issue and the dosage but not much luck.
Can I get this without paying for it if my GP is happy to prescribe?

Also what is the suggested amount of time to be on this drug? I believe Barts want me on it up until week 10 but after early bleeds in last cycles, I'd like to stay on past 12 at least. Would being on it for longer cause problems? I have another 9 days until I see Barts on 15th and am due to run out of drugs next week.

Many thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Prontogest is an unlicensed import and you will have to find a pharmacy that has imported or is willing to do so.
You need to get your doctor to put on the prescription progesterone injection in oil and the dosage rather than the strength - then the pharmacy will be able to supply an alternative if they can't get the UK Gestone.

The only way to get it without paying for it is if you have a form FW8 from your GP to confirm you are pregnant sent off - you will then get a maternity exemption certificate in the post which will entitle you to free prescriptions until your baby is 1. The progesterone injection will need to be on an FP10 (ordinary gp prescription) if getting it in the community, or hospital internal prescription, if getting it in a hospital. If it is on headed note paper from the clinic it will be charged as a private script by the pharmacy.

As for how long to take - different consultants have different protocols. You should discuss duration of treatment with your doctor as this is a prescribing decision. My clinic do keep you on progesterone support the whole of the first trimester, but I do know other places believe the placenta is fully functioning and able to support the pregnancy earlier.


----------



## jonut

Thank you so so much for your help, will go see my GP again


----------

